# An "upgrade" messed up the Quick Reply today



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 6, 2009)

Not sure what happened but something in the Quick Reply is broken right now. I've had to turn off Quick Reply and Quick Edit while I try to figure this out. The problem is that vBulletin is blaming it on a plugin in some forums and I've tried running through the different plugins and can't figure out if that's the real problem.

Hopefully I'll be able to fix Quick Reply and Quick Edit. In the meantime, it's a nuisance but the board still works.

-----Added 1/6/2009 at 11:10:10 EST-----

OK, I think I fixed it. At least I hope so. Strange. Now Save isn't working in quick edit.


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Jan 6, 2009)

quick reply!

-----Added 1/6/2009 at 11:12:02 EST-----

yep. I think it's okay!


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 7, 2009)

Well, I fixed Quick Reply but Quick Edit isn't working right so you'll have to suffer that.

-----Added 1/7/2009 at 12:14:31 EST-----

After some further testing, I realized that Quick Reply isn't working. Sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## KMK (Jan 7, 2009)

Semper Fidelis said:


> Not sure what happened but something in the Quick Reply is broken right now. I've had to turn off Quick Reply and Quick Edit while I try to figure this out. The problem is that vBulletin is blaming it on a plugin in some forums and I've tried running through the different plugins and can't figure out if that's the real problem.



Rich, did you go to seminary to learn Greek so well?


----------



## turmeric (Jan 7, 2009)

KMK said:


> Semper Fidelis said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure what happened but something in the Quick Reply is broken right now. I've had to turn off Quick Reply and Quick Edit while I try to figure this out. The problem is that vBulletin is blaming it on a plugin in some forums and I've tried running through the different plugins and can't figure out if that's the real problem.
> ...


 
That's *Geek*, not Greek!


----------



## Rocketeer (Jan 7, 2009)

turmeric said:


> KMK said:
> 
> 
> > Semper Fidelis said:
> ...



As long as we don't get started on 1337 rolleyes...


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 7, 2009)

Well, I found the offending code. It was a plugin causing the issue. It is now resolved.


----------

